# New Petcurean Go Formulas



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I just went onto their website to check something about the bag of NOW Fresh food that we've been feeding and noticed a few new formulas under their Go! food.... 

I haven't gotten an e-mail (and I think I'm on their e-mail list) or anything, but just wanted to point them out:

http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/

SENSITIVITY + SHINE Grain Free, Potato Free Turkey

DAILY DEFENCE Lamb Meal

And a bunch of new canned foods as well.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Huh? they don't seem to have small breed kibbles , not that I'm looking for this food since that brand is not available here but I find it odd that they don't seem to have a small breed formula or small bites.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The new Sensitivity & Shine Turkey looks like a pretty good formula - better than the lamb meal. It will be a nice option for people who want to avoid potato. Any idea on the pricing?


----------



## danea (Oct 25, 2008)

*Sapphire-Light*
And large breed 
We tried GO! DAILY DEFENCE Chicken Recipe, the kibble is... small, even my miniature poodle choked on in it


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

danea said:


> *Sapphire-Light*
> And large breed
> We tried GO! DAILY DEFENCE Chicken Recipe, the kibble is... small, even my miniature poodle choked on in it


I see, so all the kibble are small?

Sadly we don't have that brand over here T-T a shame since it sounds like it has quality ingredients


----------



## danea (Oct 25, 2008)

Not sure, I think so. I've heard from a friend that low protein salmon and duck formulas are also small.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Huh? they don't seem to have small breed kibbles , not that I'm looking for this food since that brand is not available here but I find it odd that they don't seem to have a small breed formula or small bites.


Their 'Now' line has a small bites. Their Large Breed kibble is HUUGGEEE.

I had some samples from their other Go foods at some point, and I remember the Chicken formula being pretty small (not quite as small as Fromm grain-frees, but smaller sized) and their Go Grain-Free is the same way.

The Now line seems to vary more, which is why I guess they offer the small breed. But the Now Adult Grain-Free is not THAT big, either, so I'd imagine the small breed is pretty tiny. Now Adult is round shaped, like a little ball, or a pebble or something (not flat like Acana).


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Their 'Now' line has a small bites. Their Large Breed kibble is HUUGGEEE.
> 
> I had some samples from their other Go foods at some point, and I remember the Chicken formula being pretty small (not quite as small as Fromm grain-frees, but smaller sized) and their Go Grain-Free is the same way.
> 
> The Now line seems to vary more, which is why I guess they offer the small breed. But the Now Adult Grain-Free is not THAT big, either, so I'd imagine the small breed is pretty tiny. Now Adult is round shaped, like a little ball, or a pebble or something (not flat like Acana).


Thanks for the info, I will take in account if for a fortunate event I managed to find a bag someday, lol 

Pompadour prefers kibble pieces to be tiny the smaller the better, does Jackson prefer a size of kibble?


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

> Thanks for the info, I will take in account if for a fortunate event I managed to find a bag someday, lol


Where do you live Sapphire? I know Petcurean has a free coupon on their first page? Maybe you can send an e-mail to them if you don't have a store?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Jace said:


> Where do you live Sapphire? I know Petcurean has a free coupon on their first page? Maybe you can send an e-mail to them if you don't have a store?


I live in central america so it will be really hard to find one  however in rare occasions at the store they have foods I have only seen once or twice like the sojos and some types of earthborn, so I wanted to learn about the petcurian if I manage to find a bag :smile:

Mostly when I was schoked to see the earthborn bags for the first time, and when I returned to the store they were already sold and only left two flavors  I haven't seen the other flavors again


----------



## danea (Oct 25, 2008)

Have you tried contacting the manufacturer asking maybe there is a distributor in your area?
Here I haven't seen earthborn (but they do sell pro pac) or petcurean products in regular pet shops, but you can get it online, breeder or directly from a distributor.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

This looks awesome! The ingredients for all the Sensitivity + Shine formulas are all pretty similar minus the protein source. Charlie is doing great on the duck formula but I have always still been looking for something with higher protein/fat content and I think I may have found it! Going to pick up a small bag when this bag runs out (if my store is carrying it yet) and see how she is going to do on it as she usually agrees or disagrees with things within a week.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

danea said:


> Have you tried contacting the manufacturer asking maybe there is a distributor in your area?
> Here I haven't seen earthborn (but they do sell pro pac) or petcurean products in regular pet shops, but you can get it online, breeder or directly from a distributor.


Thank you, hopefully something can be done


----------

